
Spend guilt free – without making a detailed budget - roycehaynes
http://inoutover.com/
======
roycehaynes
Royce here, the hacker building InOutOver.com.

I'm developing a personal finance tool that doesn't sell my data, helps me see
my daily spending habits, and tells me where to cut back and lean in. I got
the idea after my wife and I spent the last 10+ years budgeting with an excel
sheet, financial statements, and a rough financial independent game plan.

The thing is, I don't trust free financial services with my data. And I'd much
rather pay for a tool that listens to what I need, don't need, and build it.
Because I'm a hacker by trade, I decided to start building.

You can join me by requesting an early invite at inoutover.com. The first 20
signup get the product FREE forever.

I'm always interested to get feedback; feel free to discuss here. I'll be
available.

